# Statistical question: Hand used in OH?



## Radu (Aug 4, 2009)

I couldn't find a similar post and i think this is the right section for it. If you could help to contribute to this thread it'd be great. I want to make a list of the top 25 OH cubers and what hand are they using. Left or Right. I will post the list for average solves as I think it is more relevant:


1	Rama Temmink	18.29 *LEFT*
2	Yumu Tabuchi	18.73 *LEFT*
3	Keisuke Hiraya	19.07	
4	Brian Loftus 19.33 *LEFT*
5	Hao-Zheng Lin	19.35	*LEFT*
6	Nico Kupfer	19.71	*LEFT*
7	Piti Pichedpan	19.75	*RIGHT*
8	Thibaut Jacquinot	19.84 *LEFT*
9	Takumi Yoshida	19.87	*LEFT*
10	Ryan Patricio	19.88	*LEFT*
11	Dan Dzoan	19.91 *RIGHT*
12	Chris Dzoan	20.16 *RIGHT *
13	Ken Hagiwara	20.22 *LEFT*
14	Yi-Sa Chen	20.50	*LEFT*
15	Lee Seung-Woon	20.52	*LEFT*
16	Milán Baticz	20.56 *RIGHT*
17	Syuhei Omura	20.57	*LEFT*
18	Harris Chan	20.65 *LEFT*
19	Pedro Santos Guimarães	20.79 *LEFT*
20 Yu Nakajima	20.79 *LEFT*
21	Jeremy Fleischman	20.86	*RIGHT*
22	Mitsuki Gunji	20.92 *LEFT*
23	Takuma Akutsu	21.21*LEFT*
24	Lee Jae-Yong	21.25 *LEFT* 
25	Alejandro Aguado Barahona	21.26	*LEFT*

you can just post the answer for the cubers you know and I will edit the post
thanks


----------



## Lucas Garron (Aug 4, 2009)

A11: RH
A12: RH
A21: RH


----------



## Thomas09 (Aug 4, 2009)

I use my hand that is not dominant. Although, I am slightly ambidextrous.


----------



## Radu (Aug 4, 2009)

Lucas Garron said:


> A11: RH
> A12: RH
> A20: RH



hmm... 20 Yu? or 20 Pedro? Cause Yu is left handed as far aas i know and i also checked google


----------



## Lucas Garron (Aug 4, 2009)

Thomas09 said:


> I use my hand that is not dominant. Although, I am slightly ambidextrous.


Thank you. But this thread is not asking you about your hand choice.



pablobaluba said:


> Lucas Garron said:
> 
> 
> > A11: RH
> ...


Where on the Google website does it say Yu is left-handed?

I meant A21; Jeremy learned from Dan.

Although in the wrong forum, I think this thread is a good idea, similar to my thread about cubes used by fast cubers. If no one contributes here, I'll try to see what handednesses I can find by searching for videos (at least you can see that from a video).


----------



## Edam (Aug 4, 2009)

Nico's Left handed i believe. 
(quick youtube check confirmed it)


----------



## Rama (Aug 4, 2009)

4 L
5 L
6 L
7 R
9 L
10 L
16 R
17 L
19 L
23 L
25 L
Just by checking their names on YouTube.


----------



## Anthony (Aug 4, 2009)

A4: LH
A6: LH
A7: RH
A8: LH
A9: LH
A10: LH
A13: LH
A15: LH
A16: RH
A17: LH
A19: LH
A23: LH
A25: LH



Edit: Apparently Rama beat me to most of them lol. I did exactly what he did. Look 'em up on Youtube.


----------



## dueone (Aug 4, 2009)

4 . LH
9. LH

edit, btw i am late...


----------



## Radu (Aug 4, 2009)

Lucas Garron said:


> Thomas09 said:
> 
> 
> > I use my hand that is not dominant. Although, I am slightly ambidextrous.
> ...



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dPjLF_ururc 

thanks guys for your answers. i updated the list. i might add the next 25 after this one is complete.


----------



## Radu (Aug 4, 2009)

these are the ones we don't have the info yet for


2 Yumu Tabuchi 18.73
3 Keisuke Hiraya 19.07
14 Yi-Sa Chen 20.50
21 Jeremy Fleischman 20.86
24 Lee Jae-Yong 21.25

right now: 16/20 LEFT HANDED & 4/20 RIGHT HANDED


----------



## Pedro (Aug 4, 2009)

pablobaluba said:


> these are the ones we don't have the info yet for
> 
> 
> 2 Yumu Tabuchi 18.73
> ...





Lucas Garron said:


> A11: RH
> 
> I meant A21; Jeremy learned from Dan.



So Jeremy uses right hand


----------



## Rune (Aug 4, 2009)

Pedro said:


> pablobaluba said:
> 
> 
> > these are the ones we don't have the info yet for
> ...



Is it of no interest here, wether a certain person is left-handed or not?


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 4, 2009)

A14: Lefty

Proof: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nmmz58UsvSI


----------



## Radu (Aug 4, 2009)

updated: 

right now: 17/22 LEFT HANDED & 5/22 RIGHT HANDED


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 4, 2009)

A24: Probably left handed unless he swapped hands between the time the video was taken and when he set his official average record.

http://cc909.tistory.com/899

EDIT: There's a chance that Yumu and Keisuke are left handed because I saw Keisuke use his right hand a lot in his 50.88 4x4x4 solve, and Yumu uses his right hand a lot in his 4x4x4/3x3x3/BLD videos.


----------



## Rikane (Aug 4, 2009)

As uweren2000 said, I believe it would be of interest (though hard to confirm) whether the cubers are right or left handed outside of OH cubing.


----------



## Pedro (Aug 4, 2009)

I'm right handed, but do OH with left hand (#19 on the list)


----------



## Radu (Aug 4, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> EDIT: There's a chance that Yumu and Keisuke are left handed because I saw Keisuke use his right hand a lot in his 50.88 4x4x4 solve, and Yumu uses his right hand a lot in his 4x4x4/3x3x3/BLD videos.



erm. i don't think this is relevant unless we have a proof. i think the right handers for oh are still right handed in normal solves

anyway...thanks everyone for cooperation. i think we have an interesting statistic now 
*
18/23 LEFT HAND almost 80%
5/23 RIGHT HAND almost 20% *


----------



## Pedro (Aug 4, 2009)

Left hand ftw!


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 4, 2009)

pablobaluba said:


> erm. i don't think this is relevant unless we have a proof. i think the right handers for oh are still right handed in normal solves



:confused: I'm mostly left handed in normal solves but I use my right hand for OH cubing... But yeah, some people who are left/right handed in normal and OH solves.

BTW there was a video of a 17.66 OH solve from Yumu Tabuchi, which was uploaded onto youtube by Yu Nakajima, but he deleted it after some time...


----------



## jcuber (Aug 4, 2009)

I believe most people use their non-dominant hand for OH, including me. There are more righties than lefties in the world, so results have nothing to do with it.


----------



## Lofty (Aug 4, 2009)

I am left-handed for OH and in general.


----------



## Pedro (Aug 5, 2009)

jcuber said:


> I believe most people use their non-dominant hand for OH, including me. There are more righties than lefties in the world, so results have nothing to do with it.



I believe most people use the left hand because it's easier to do R,U algs, which we use more in 2H cubing

but I have some friends who preferred to mirror basically everything and use the right hand...


----------



## miniGOINGS (Aug 5, 2009)

jcuber said:


> I believe most people use the left hand because it's easier to do R,U algs, which we use more in 2H cubing
> 
> but I have some friends who preferred to mirror basically everything and use the right hand...



I use OH Roux, although I only average 2 minutes with it.


----------



## blah (Aug 5, 2009)

I thought this was really silly. Wouldn't it make a lot more sense to find out if these cubers are using their *dominant* or *non-dominant* hand? Left and right really don't mean much.

If I remember correctly, Rama's dominant hand is his left, and he does OH with his left; Nakaji's dominant hand is his right, but he also does OH with his left. So, really, this left/right thing is quite meaningless, isn't it? :confused:


----------



## royzabeast (Aug 5, 2009)

I'm right handed generally, but I use my left hand. You should post a poll.


----------



## Radu (Aug 5, 2009)

thanks guys. but it was just a curiosity for the top 25 oh cubers.

i average about 1min RH 1:30 LH now. My right hand is much better right now, but over the long run i think i'll switch to left


----------



## blah (Aug 5, 2009)

pablobaluba said:


> thanks guys. but it was just a curiosity for the top 25 oh cubers.
> 
> i average about 1min RH 1:30 LH now. My right hand is much better right now, but *over the long run i think i'll switch to left*


Why so? (too short)


----------



## Rama (Aug 5, 2009)

blah said:


> If I remember correctly, Rama's dominant hand is his left, and he does OH with his left;



The right hand is my dominant hand, so I use ND-hand for OH.


----------



## rahulkadukar (Aug 5, 2009)

Well people would basically use the left hand for two reasons:

1.We are used to R U Algs.
2.We hold the cube with our left hand most of the time.


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 7, 2009)

A2: Left handed (as I predicted...)

Proof: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hQ21kIjfN8c


----------



## Paul Wagner (Aug 7, 2009)

Lefty is just easier to get good with, but you can learn different move combos on your other hand, it really doesn't matter, I just prefer left. BTW, I am a lefty.


----------



## TomZ (Aug 7, 2009)

I think the reason so many people use left is that most algorithms are calibrated to be executed (2H) by right-handed people and when you move to 1H those algorithms are easier to preform with left than right.


----------



## Rama (Aug 7, 2009)

When I use my dominant (right-) hand I feel very tensed, whilst when I cube with my lefthand everything 'just feels' a lot more comfortable.


----------



## blah (Aug 8, 2009)

Rama said:


> blah said:
> 
> 
> > If I remember correctly, Rama's dominant hand is his left, and he does OH with his left;
> ...


 Really? But you seem to use your left hand a lot more than your right in your 2H solves too, no?


----------

